# he did the full 200 miles



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

got some pics but I need to get them from my phone on to here and having trouble doing it so I,l try the rest later


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

jimmy said:


> got some pics but I need to get them from my phone on to here and having trouble doing it so I,l try the rest later


this is my sons stepping stallion he was good on the road


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

jimmy said:


> this is my sons stepping stallion he was good on the road


and this is myself about halfway to the fair


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*200 miles*

hellow jim sounds like you had a great time i like were you was pitched by the road sign to burnley i thought that was great and you can look back at at all thease memorys.
pictures on this scale were that time frame is captured are priceless and great memorys.
thanks for shareing them jim many thanks.
michael.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Awesome pics!
Did you legit drive your horse 200 miles on regular roads? :O I'm impressed!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Jimmy


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome photo's.....


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks everyone, he is a different horse since we got back,never seen a more placid stallion, the only thing he had a bit of a problem with was going down steep gradients,but saying that I only ever had to apply the brake once to help him out


----------

